# Erreur enregistrement fichier word sur le réseau



## jonathanbibou (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis pas mal de temps je n'arrive pas à me dépatouillé d'un probléme recurrent d'enregistrement de fichier word sur un partage réseau mac et ce aussi à partir de mac.

Pour des raisons inconnues et tres souvent aléatoires, certaines personnes et pas toute ne parvienne pas à enregistré un doc sur le réseau alors que le lendemain il pourrait y arriver.

A noter que le 1er enregistrement sur le réseau peut marcher mais pas les suivants..

Le serveur et les postes sont en majorité  sous 10,4,11

Voici l'erreur :

« Une erreur de réseau ou d'autorisation de fichier a été générée. La connexion au réseau est peut-être perdue (nomdefichier.docx) »


Sur un site internet il nous ai conseillé de se deconnecter puis de se reconnecter mais ce n'est pas une solution viable dans le domaine pro

Merci de vos aides.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit du même problème (les détails que tu donnes ne me permettent pas de le dire), mais j'ai très régulièrement des problèmes pendant le transfert des fichiers MS Office (Word ou Excel) entre mon Mac et mon PC. C'en est devenu presque systématique. En revanche cela ne concerne pas les autres types de fichiers, lesquels ont toujours été correctement transférés.

Quand cela arrive, les transferts commencent bien mais se terminent mal, comme pour toi, et les fichiers n'arrivent pas correctement à destination.

Les tests que j'ai pratiqués prouvent que la taille des fichiers n'intervient pas. Le problème persiste quand je modifie leur nom et extension. En revanche les fichiers incriminés passent très bien quand je les cache dans une archive.

Le problème semble donc, dans mon cas, être lié au contenu transféré. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à déterminer si le problème venait de l'envoi par Mac OS X ou de la réception par Windows (ça fonctionne bien entre deux PC mais le contexte est très différent, et je n'ai qu'un seul Mac à ma disposition).


----------



## jonathanbibou (9 Mai 2008)

Merci de ta réponse..

Ce n'est pas le transfert de fichier qui pose problème mise à part le probleme bien connu des noms de fichier trop long ou avec des caracteres spécial mais bien l'enregistrement d'un fichier word sur un partage mac. Meme de mac à mac


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mai 2008)

Le problème pourrait donc bien être le même. (Pour l'histoire des caractères spéciaux et des chemins trop longs, j'y avais pensé, et mes tests prouvent que ce n'est pas ça).

Quel protocole de connexion utilises-tu ? Chez moi, c'est SMB (le protocole par défaut de Windows).

Si tu as la possibilité de reproduire ou de faire disparaître le problème en utilisant un autre protocole (AppleTalk de Mac à Mac par exemple), ça pourrait donner quelques indications...


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mai 2008)

jonathanbibou a dit:


> Depuis pas mal de temps je n'arrive pas à me dépatouillé d'un probléme recurrent d'enregistrement de fichier word sur un partage réseau mac et ce aussi à partir de mac.


Pas très évident de donner une réponse bien complète (faudrait pouvoir tester...) mais ça fait penser à un vieux problème de fichiers temporaires entre Word et Apple. En gros, ils se renvoient la balle depuis un moment sur cette histoire. Apple ayant tendance à considérer chaque fichier temporaire comme un fichier différent ouvert, et n'autorise pas l'écrasement du fichier initial sur le réseau. Effectivement, ça se résout en se déconnectant du réseau, ce qui remet les choses en place. 

Fais des recherches dans ce sens, m'étonnerait pas que ça corresponde à ta situation (par contre, je ne sais pas s'il y a une solution, je crois qu'ils continuent à jouer au ping-pong avec ce truc).


----------



## beatloop (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème chez plusieurs de mes clients...
Lorsque ceux-ci font un &#63743;+S dans un document se trouvant sur le serveur Mac OS X, ils ont ce type de message. Le plus curieux, c'est que ça ne se produit qu'a partir de 17h/18h... Que ce passe-t-il à cette heure là sur un serveur Mac OS X ou dans l'application word ???
C'est comme si word perdait la liaison avec le document original, et oblige du coup à l'enregistrer sous... avec un titre différent.

A noter que contrairement à mes espoirs, office 2008 ne résout rien :-(

Si quelqu'un à la solution, je suis prenneur ;-)
Beatloop


----------



## jonathanbibou (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai mis à jour mes postes en 10.4.11 et c'est encore pis.

Avant ce n'était que vers 18h00 mais là c'est toute la journée.

Tous les postes sont impactés.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour 18h, j'ai peut-être une piste.

À précisément 18:12:16, l'heure dépasse les capacités d'un entier sur 16 bits (entier non signé si l'unité est la seconde, ou bien entier signé si l'unité est 2 secondes).

Il y a probablement un bogue au niveau de la prise en compte de l'heure d'enregistrement du fichier.

(bon, maintenant, ça nous fait une belle jambe, hein...)


----------

